# European Bazaar



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Dear friends and supporter of the european charity christmas bazaar!

The bazaar will take place this coming thursday, 6th december from 10:00 - 18:00 hours (10am-6pm). Although it is a weekday we sincerly hope that you will all join us. As we have extended the hours which we hope will give everyone the opportunity to come!

We look very much forward to seeing you on thurday. We appologise once more for having had to postpone the event but the circumstances were not in our hands.

Thank you for your support! Stay safe!


----------



## thorflowers (Mar 7, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> Dear friends and supporter of the european charity christmas bazaar!
> 
> The bazaar will take place this coming thursday, 6th december from 10:00 - 18:00 hours (10am-6pm). Although it is a weekday we sincerly hope that you will all join us. As we have extended the hours which we hope will give everyone the opportunity to come!
> 
> ...


NOOOOOO! I was so looking forward to the event. Gosh dab it!!


----------



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

thorflowers said:


> NOOOOOO! I was so looking forward to the event. Gosh dab it!!


Well, the Swiss Club is having their bazaar on Friday.

90, El Gihad St., Off Sudan St., Kitkat Square, Gizah

Friday 07th December 2012 11 am till 6 pm

Entrance: Adults 10 LE
Kids 5 LE
Santa Claus at 15.00 in our court yard


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

jemiljan said:


> Well, the Swiss Club is having their bazaar on Friday.
> 
> 90, El Gihad St., Off Sudan St., Kitkat Square, Gizah
> 
> ...




The European bazaar is popular because you can buy booze.. you should see the suitcases on wheels that leave the place clinking


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

European Bazaar is better than duty free, but one has to get there early.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Just back, not a patch on previous years but for those of you who want booze there is loads of it still there although one stall holder did say that when the Egyptians finish work and come it will all go.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Got there right at 10 and the place was already crowded. Loaded up on wine, Belgian beer, meats and cookies. No Irish coffee this year ;(

All in all, a good show, considering all the unrest!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

canuck2010 said:


> Got there right at 10 and the place was already crowded. Loaded up on wine, Belgian beer, meats and cookies. No Irish coffee this year ;(
> 
> All in all, a good show, considering all the unrest!




There was Irish coffee.. it was outside.


----------

